# Should I take another pregnancy test?



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, so I'm sure this is about the 15 gazillionth thread on this theme, but here goes:
I normally have about a 30 day cycle. I am currently on day 37 of this cycle and have had mildly sore and swollen boobs/nipples, bloating, huge appetite especially cravings for carbs and fat, tiredness regardless of how much I sleep, and a general feeling of antisociability for a bit over a week.
All of these symptoms except the appetite are normal PMS for me, and it has happened in the past that PMS has continued for a good week and a half before AF showed up. So this could very well be a late period coming on.
On to the reason why I could be pregnant:
We are using the "pull and pray" method and had sex on day 10 of this cycle and again on day 12. We have had no problems with this method during 2 years of using it except for once last summer when I unexpectedly tested pregnant and had an early miscarriage the next day (5 weeks). We were at my parents' place so there was only one possible date of conception, which I noticed would have been pretty much when I should have been ovulating, and later DP couldn't remember if he had, uh, masturbated earlier that day, which would have made our method unreliable (the success of pull and pray depends on there not being sperm left in the urethra for the pre-ejaculate to "wash out" with it. There is no sperm in pre-e by itself, it comes from a completely different organ nowhere near the testes).
Reasons this is probably just a late period:
I have had a couple bouts of rather heavy social drinking in the past month and alcohol has been known to mess up my cycle.
I also took a sensitive pregnancy test on day 28 and it was negative (though I did take it in the afternoon).
So what do you think? Should I waste my money on another test?
I just bet AF will show up the second I post this...


----------



## Mama_2_Boy (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

Ok, so I'm sure this is about the 15 gazillionth thread on this theme, but here goes
I laughed out loud when I read this line, because it's so true! I'm in the same boat as you right now *wondering* and in the last week have been reading and posting like a mad woman here, just trying to get a handle on it. Indeed there are several posts from woman who aren't even late, thinking they are pregnant. I think we really like to talk about it, even if we are not late because it's such a *maybe*.

I have no advice to offer you except for a 'good luck'! I am officially late as of this past Wednesday, but I'm going to wait till after the weekend, first thing Monday morning to re-test because if it came up negative now, I wouldn't believe it.


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting a response Mama_2_Boy! And thank you for your well wishes too. It is true, it's one of those things that just takes over your whole existence until you know for sure, though really there's no point obsessing about it because AF will come or she won't, end of story. Ha! If only it were possible to apply reason in this situation. No wonder the internet is covered with "could I be pregnant?" discussions (and I've sifted through all of them







) I think your idea to wait till Monday is brilliant, because if you took one now you would just have to buy another one then anyway







I think I'll do the same... Good luck in your waiting too!


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Ugh, I couldn't be bothered to leave the house to buy a pregnancy test yesterday so missed my opportunity this morning. I'm telling myself I'll buy one today and test tomorrow if AF still isn't around. Today is day 40... It could still be PMS, right? My poas obsession is competing with my desire for it not to be just AF. If I don't know, I still might be pregnant... you know?


----------

